# Arkansas Release this Fall?



## klamb (Oct 14, 2003)

Wondergirl,
Someone had asked me if Reclamation was working on Twin Lakes Dam. Apparently, they had heard the same rumor. But we're not. The rumor is not about us. I don't know about other reservoir operators, but I thought I'd speak up so at least Reclamation's plans are known. We'll be operating our Fryingpan-Arkansas releases from Twin Lakes as is typical for the fall.

Best,
Kara


----------

